# TRUE average dick size



## Yusu (Dec 25, 2020)

From Thundersplace.

*Para-Goomba*







*Penis Size: The True Average*
Many men here want to know the size of the average human penis. The aim of this post will be to provide an objective answer. A PubMed search and some Googling turned up several studies in which the penis was measured by medical personnel. In the following list, I will report averages for erect and flaccid stretched measurements. For newbies unfamiliar with the acronyms, please see the glossary. When I do not indicate BP or NBP, this is because the study abstract failed to specify such.

Group 1: Studies specifically aimed at determining average penis size
Study 1 - 80 American men:
NBPEL (100% erection induced by drug injection) = 5.08”. FSL = 4.88”.
UPDATE (07/18/2005): It appears (from reading another source) that the 5.08” figure is non-bone pressed.
Study 2 - 300 men, “college-aged”:
NBPEL = 5.88”. EG (midshaft) = 4.97”.
Study 3 - 3,300 Italian men, 17-19 years old:
FSL = 4.92”.
Study 4 (added 01/02/2007 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 271 Jordanian men:
FSL = 5.31”.
Study 5 (added 05/22/2007 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 1500 Iranian men, 20-40 years old:
FSL = 4.56”.
Study 6 (added 03/11/2008 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 52 Greek men, 19-38 years old:
FSL = 4.80”.
Study 7 (added 03/11/2008 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 301 Indian men:
FSL = 4.28”.
A subset of 93 of these men were measured erect, and the average was 5.12”.
Study 8 (added 03/03/2009) - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 84 Brazilian men, 18 years old:
BPFSL = 5.71”.
The 90th percentile for BPFSL among these 18-year-old men was approximately 6.61”.

Group 2: Studies in which average penis size was not the primary goal of investigation (Some guys have expressed concern that doctors fake data in penis-size studies in order to relieve men’s insecurities. The following studies should not be prone to this criticism.)
Study 9 - 55 Israeli men, 21-78 years old:
BPEL (100% erection induced by drug injection) = 5.35”. EG (base) = 4.29”. BPFSL = 4.92”.
Study 10 - 111 “younger” (18-19 years old) and 32 “older” (40-68 years old, for whom 100% erection was induced by drug injection) German men:
BPEL (young men) = 5.70”. BPEL (older men) = 5.58”.
UPDATE (05/13/2007): The full text of the article specifies that these measurements were bone-pressed.
Study 11 - 104 British men, 17-84 years old:
FSL = 5.12”.
Study 12 - 123 Korean men, “early 20s” in age:
BPFSL = 4.21”. NBPFSL = 3.78”.
Study 13 (added 05/27/2005 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 200 Turkish men, 20-22 years old:
NBPEL = 5.01”.
Study 14 (added 05/13/2007 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 115 Nigerian men, 30-65 years old:
FSL = 5.30”. Range: 2.95”-7.68”.
Study 15 (added 02/23/2009 - not included in calculations or discussion below) - 100 American men who had had a prostatectomy (47-74 years old) and 130 who had not (47-74 years old), with erections induced by drug injection if needed:
BPEL (prostatectomy) = 6.06”. BPEL (no surgery) = 5.98”. EG (prostatectomy) = 4.65”. EG (no surgery) = 4.57”.

Out of these high-quality studies, four included a measurement of erect length, the statistic that most interests men at Thunder’s Place. Three of these four included direct injections of a drug into the penis to induce a 100% erection — so their numbers can’t be dismissed as too low due to measurement anxiety. The four studies reported *average erect lengths ranging from 5.35” BPEL to 5.88” NBPEL* (the latter number comes from college students on spring break in Cancun, who probably had small fat pads). For the three studies that did not include erect measurements, we can estimate that the erect figure would have been about 0.25” longer than the reported stretched flaccid length, judging from the differences in studies that included both FSL and EL. For these three additional studies, the average erect length can be inferred to range from 4.46” BPEL to 5.37” (might be NBP or BP).
*Studies in which size is verified by a third party, therefore, have consistently turned up averages below those of self-report studies.* For example, the famous Kinsey self-report survey found an average NBPEL of 6.16”, while a Durex online survey showed an average of 6.4” NBPEL. In my opinion, to trust men’s anonymous self-reports over the data of seven objective medical studies demonstrates penis-size paranoia — something to which we are prone here. If we look at the objective data instead, the average erect penis length appears to be no greater than 5.5 - 6.5” BP — and may even be smaller.

Disclaimer: I am not trying to suggest that enormous penises do not exist. They do — and some men are born with them. But for those who were not born with a huge one, and who instead aim to build one through PE, I think it’s important to establish a reasonable standard of what “average” is, so that size-paranoia does not continue to haunt them even after they have reached a truly large size


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Yusu (Dec 25, 2020)

5.5 - 6.5 BPEL


----------



## indianoutlaw (Dec 25, 2020)

Yusu said:


> From Thundersplace.
> 
> *Para-Goomba*
> 
> ...


Mirin your high effort thread.
Meanwhile women on Reddit are not “feeling” a 7 incher so, IT IS OVER for Sub-7 inches [ aka average ].


----------



## audreyen (Dec 25, 2020)

My 6’3 friend has said his penor is on the lower end of 7inches and he sometimes can’t go all the way in..... *lifefuel*


----------



## Yusu (Dec 25, 2020)

indianoutlaw said:


> Mirin your high effort thread.
> Meanwhile women on Reddit are not “feeling” a 7 incher so, IT IS OVER for Sub-7 inches [ aka average ].


bro its not mine


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

FailedChadlite said:


> My 6’3 friend has said his penor is on the lower end of 7inches and he sometimes can’t go all the way in..... *lifefuel*


i am the friend and i confirm


----------



## Yusu (Dec 25, 2020)

streege said:


> i am the friend and i confirm


I am the girl that can't take it all in and I confirm


----------



## Pantherus (Dec 25, 2020)

indianoutlaw said:


> Mirin your high effort thread.
> Meanwhile women on Reddit are not “feeling” a 7 incher so, IT IS OVER for Sub-7 inches [ aka average ].


most likely men just lie about their size before they smash


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Dec 25, 2020)

Yusu said:


> I am the girl that can't take it all in and I confirm


that's true but i have to respect rules as a duty
@mods


----------



## MentalistKebab (Dec 25, 2020)

Dick size is cope. Pitt mogs.

Isnt that true @ArvidGustavsson ?


----------



## audreyen (Dec 25, 2020)

MentalistKebab said:


> Dick size is cope. Pitt mogs.
> 
> Isnt that true @ArvidGustavsson ?


The most beautiful man alive @ArvidGustavsson


----------



## St. Wristcel (Dec 25, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (Dec 25, 2020)

don't read


----------



## Hightwolf (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## CommanderCope (Dec 26, 2020)

fake.

everyone on .me has a 7+ inch penis.


----------



## GymcelDoomer (Dec 26, 2020)

i still find it hard to accept that 6.6" is in the 90th percentile. Just seems average. i thought it would be 8"


----------



## MewingJBP (Dec 26, 2020)

7' nbp doesn't matter what the studies say


----------



## lepo2317 (Dec 26, 2020)

Average on this site is 7'5 inch NBPL and 6 inch girth


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

Nigga worry about your own dick. Incels think that women have rulers and are gonna measure your dick before you fuck. DELUSIONAL.


----------



## shaugstir (Dec 27, 2020)

i nned to measure mine


----------



## TimeToChange (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Nigga worry about your own dick. Incels think that women have rulers and are gonna measure your dick before you fuck. DELUSIONAL.


?? Being 5ft5 tall is bad, but woman doesnt measure you in the street.
Those kind of things are just obvious


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Nigga worry about your own dick. Incels think that women have rulers and are gonna measure your dick before you fuck. DELUSIONAL.


they have iPhones & they measure


----------



## DatNibba11 (Dec 27, 2020)

fuckkk my dick small as fuck


----------



## Apeiron (Dec 27, 2020)

I’ve noticed with myself that I don’t click on porn videos where the guys seem to have small to average dicks. Over time this skewes my perception of what is normal. And guys in porn are just bigger in general too.

I came across a channel called ‘hotguysfuck on xvideos, a channel made for women to get off to. They just bring in random ‘hot guys’, and from the 30+ videos i skimmed through (made a case study of it), 95% of the guys were 4-6 inches long, almost none over 5.5 inch girth according to my eye estimate.

If you wanna feel bettee about your dick, look that channel up.

No homo.

and

No homophobe either.


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> they have iPhones & they measure
> View attachment 892809
> View attachment 892810



My girlfriend asked when are we going to fuck, and I stuck my dick inside of her. She didn't rush to grab her phone and compare me on calcsd to her past relationship.



TimeToChange said:


> ?? Being 5ft5 tall is bad, but woman doesnt measure you in the street.
> Those kind of things are just obvious



The fuck does you height have to do with dick size??


----------



## warpsociety (Dec 27, 2020)

Good research brochacho now I’m even more low key narcy


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> My girlfriend asked when are we going to fuck, and I stuck my dick inside of her. She didn't rush to grab her phone and compare me on calcsd to her past relationship.
> 
> 
> 
> The fuck does you height have to do with dick size??


She measured it during your sleep


----------



## warpsociety (Dec 27, 2020)

also if ur pp is bigger than your modern iPhone show a bitch to put some scale up


----------



## Deleted member 2214 (Dec 27, 2020)

warpsociety said:


> also if ur pp is bigger than average woman's arm show a bitch to put some scale up


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> She measured it during your sleep
> View attachment 893042


Cope


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Cope


Yes statistics are cope. Is your gf still with you?


----------



## Mastermind (Dec 27, 2020)

I MOG.


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> Yes statistics are cope. Is your gf still with you?



Those "stats" have such a small sample size nobody should take that seriously. Yes, she is still with me, but has the situation happened to you specifically? I can't imagine a woman you had sex with actually doing this to you.


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> Those "stats" have such a small sample size nobody should take that seriously. Yes, she is still with me, but has the situation happened to you specifically? I can't imagine a woman you had sex with actually doing this to you.


How big is ur dick? + No am a vrign


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> How big is ur dick? + No am a vrign



5x6.3-6.5 I have average to below average length. Guess what gave the problems. Girth. What are condoms sized by? Girth. Yet everyone is obsessed with length. Unless you have a micropenis you guys need to stop.worrying about dick size.


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> 5x6.3-6.5 I have average to below average length. Guess what gave the problems. Girth. What are condoms sized by? Girth. Yet everyone is obsessed with length. Unless you have a micropenis you guys need to stop.worrying about dick size.


5 inch is brutal bro dickmax asap. I know dickpill is hard to accept, but Sub8 is gg.


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2020)

Insertable erect length is around 4.5"-5.5", 6" insertable is considered to be pretty big if you look at these studies.


----------



## ChangeOfHeart (Dec 27, 2020)

GetShrekt said:


> 5 inch is brutal bro dickmax asap. I know dickpill is hard to accept, but Sub8 is gg.
> View attachment 893111


How is it gg if my girth was hurting my girlfriend? JFL keep reading those bullshit charts. I like my dick.


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Insertable erect length is around 4.5"-5.5", 6" insertable is considered to be pretty big if you look at these studies.


just no

8inch will be much much more pleasurable than 6 inch or less

however girth is more important for feeling
and length for psychological effect


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> How is it gg if my girth was hurting my girlfriend? JFL keep reading those bullshit charts. I like my dick.


your girth is 99% percentil at least. But do stretches jfl why not?


----------



## GetShrekt (Dec 27, 2020)

ChangeOfHeart said:


> How is it gg if my girth was hurting my girlfriend? JFL keep reading those bullshit charts. I like my dick.


It's gg because she is likely to leave. You have good girth but you would mog more with more length. (No homo)


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2020)

Yusu said:


> just no
> 
> 8inch will be much much more pleasurable than 6 inch or less
> 
> ...


No doubt up to 8" insertable is more pleasure imo. Even more important than girth is hardness and the erection angle. Most girls cum from you rubbing their g spot which can be done with your fingers EASILY. Hitting the spot is key for their orgasms


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> No doubt up to 8" insertable is more pleasure imo. Even more important than girth is hardness and the erection angle. Most girls cum from you rubbing their g spot which can be done with your fingers EASILY. Hitting the spot is key for their orgasms


My dick is STEEL HARD and has the curvature right to the g spot THANK GOD


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2020)

Yusu said:


> My dick is STEEL HARD and has the curvature right to the g spot THANK GOD


My only worry from using Phallosan forte is that it will reduce my erection angle. The good thing is that this way an upward curvature and angle will hot the g spot during missionary perfectly, but if you straighten it out it might make doggystyle sex better. Idk tho just theories


----------



## Deleted member 10494 (Dec 27, 2020)

Apeiron said:


> I’ve noticed with myself that I don’t click on porn videos where the guys seem to have small to average dicks. Over time this skewes my perception of what is normal. And guys in porn are just bigger in general too.
> 
> I came across a channel called ‘hotguysfuck on xvideos, a channel made for women to get off to. They just bring in random ‘hot guys’, and from the 30+ videos i skimmed through (made a case study of it), 95% of the guys were 4-6 inches long, almost none over 5.5 inch girth according to my eye estimate.
> 
> ...


life fuel bro


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> My only worry from using Phallosan forte is that it will reduce my erection angle. The good thing is that this way an upward curvature and angle will hot the g spot during missionary perfectly, but if you straighten it out it might make doggystyle sex better. Idk tho just theories


Seems right

I used andro, nothing happened to my curve. 4 months, 5h daily


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

Yusu said:


> Seems right
> 
> I used andro, nothing happened to my curve. 4 months, 5h daily


I mean andro lol, noz phallo


----------



## LooksPSL (Dec 27, 2020)

So is 5.5 nbp 6.2 BP good?


----------



## Yusu (Dec 27, 2020)

LooksPSL said:


> So is 5.5 nbp 6.2 BP good?


it is not bad / small
so it is norhing you have to compensate

but good starts at 7 inch imo, 8 id ideal. Girth idk


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Dec 27, 2020)

Yusu said:


> it is not bad / small
> so it is norhing you have to compensate
> 
> but good starts at 7 inch imo, 8 id ideal. Girth idk


Good starts at 6 insertable if it's legit hard as fuck. 6.5 is the beginning of the "big dick" spectrum. Anything Above that is better till 8" approximately, I cannot ever see a girl taking a full 8" dick so the upper limited might be 7.5" non bone pressed. The more girth the better unless it's bigger than 6.5" or smth.


----------



## Yusu (Dec 28, 2020)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Good starts at 6 insertable if it's legit hard as fuck. 6.5 is the beginning of the "big dick" spectrum. Anything Above that is better till 8" approximately, I cannot ever see a girl taking a full 8" dick so the upper limited might be 7.5" non bone pressed. The more girth the better unless it's bigger than 6.5" or smth.


sorry but 6 or 6.5 is nothing special for orgasm

and big starts at least at 7


----------



## disillusioned (Jan 11, 2021)

Apeiron said:


> I came across a channel called ‘hotguysfuck on xvideos, a channel made for women to get off to. They just bring in random ‘hot guys’, and from the 30+ videos i skimmed through (made a case study of it), 95% of the guys were 4-6 inches long, almost none over 5.5 inch girth according to my eye estimate.
> 
> If you wanna feel bettee about your dick, look that channel up.


Cope I looked that channel up and I've already seen a good bunch of above average dicks. Granted they don't have monster dicks but just lol if you think 90% of them are average. I would say the average size on that channel is about 6 inches minimum Most of them are thick as well.


----------



## LooksPSL (Jan 16, 2021)

CupOfCoffee said:


> Good starts at 6 insertable if it's legit hard as fuck. 6.5 is the beginning of the "big dick" spectrum. Anything Above that is better till 8" approximately, I cannot ever see a girl taking a full 8" dick so the upper limited might be 7.5" non bone pressed. The more girth the better unless it's bigger than 6.5" or smth.


What about 5.75 nbp 6.5 BP?


----------



## CupOfCoffee (Jan 16, 2021)

LooksPSL said:


> What about 5.75 nbp 6.5 BP?


It will still be good fs.


----------

